# Busking your gaz ?



## otch0z (Jun 30, 2021)

Hi everyone ! I should get a big ol' chevy van soon but those drinnnk gaz and (surprise surprise) I can't really afford to pay for my gaz all the time. 

So I wanted to have some info/tips on how to busk at gaz stations (which to chose, is there a particular time, etc)

I'm a longish time busker (4 years now I think) but I mostly go in city centers, markets and stuff (I still get anxious before going when it's been a while tho)

Anyone has experience they want to share ?


----------



## Bibs (Jun 30, 2021)

I've found jugging early in the mornings to be lucrative, the truckers are usually waking up between 4-6am and they, in my experience, have more often than not been kind and kick down whatever they can.
Alternatively you can try the old "wash yer window for a nickel" hustle, I've gotten 20s from RV owners who're to lazy to climb up and wash their own windows.
Lastly busking is always a solid option, get some cardboard draw a can of beans on it and write need gas. Or just write need gas plz on the jug itself.
I hope this helps you even if it's only a tiny bit, good luck.
With gratitude, -Ian


----------



## otch0z (Jun 30, 2021)

IanIam said:


> I've found jugging early in the mornings to be lucrative, the truckers are usually waking up between 4-6am and they, in my experience, have more often than not been kind and kick down whatever they can.
> Alternatively you can try the old "wash yer window for a nickel" hustle, I've gotten 20s from RV owners who're to lazy to climb up and wash their own windows.
> Lastly busking is always a solid option, get some cardboard draw a can of beans on it and write need gas. Or just write need gas plz on the jug itself.
> I hope this helps you even if it's only a tiny bit, good luck.
> With gratitude, -Ian


That's some good info, thanks !


----------



## EJ1312 (Nov 30, 2022)

otch0z said:


> Hi everyone ! I should get a big ol' chevy van soon but those drinnnk gaz and (surprise surprise) I can't really afford to pay for my gaz all the time.
> 
> So I wanted to have some info/tips on how to busk at gaz stations (which to chose, is there a particular time, etc)
> 
> ...



I've gas jugged the tran can over a dozen times and always get across for free, you have to park far away from the pumps and not be in anybodys way .if you have a gas jug and instrument you will get good kick downs all proviences are pretty chill about gas panning especially if you're going far. If you get kicked out of a spot just move down the road to the next gas stop


----------

